# Black Currant/Elderberry Wine



## Waldo (Mar 28, 2008)

Started me a batch of Black Currant/Elderberry last weekend that is currently fermenting nicely. With a beginning SG of 1.092 it was down to 1.060 this morning. Oh yes, I did a 70-30 blend on this one with the 70% being Black Currant.









Will definately be oaking this one when ready and thinking maybe a French Medium toast may be the perfect match.


----------



## Wade E (Mar 28, 2008)

That sounds really good there Bud!


----------



## NorthernWinos (Mar 28, 2008)

Sounds like a winner.


----------



## grapeman (Mar 28, 2008)

If I had a can of vintner's harvest cherry I would throw it in too- they aren't really sweet so it wouldn't raise the sg, but it would add a nice cherry flavor. How was the acid on it Waldo? It might benefit a bit from that too.


Any way you make it, the currant comes out nice.


----------



## Waldo (Mar 29, 2008)

Thanks all...I did add 1-1/4 TBSP Acid Blend to this batch appleman. I also tried adding the bentonite to the primary.


----------



## JWMINNESOTA (Mar 29, 2008)

I have been contemplating a black current (never had it) from all the raves it gets....then you go an throw elderberry in there as well (never had it)



Would love to see a pic of the must, will follow this thread to see how it all comes out for you!


----------



## NorthernWinos (Mar 29, 2008)

Someday....we hope to have enough Elderberries growing to make wine.

For those of you who have had both Elderberry Wine and Black Currant Wine...how do they compare in flavor????? We have never had Elderberry Wine.

We love our Vintner's Harvest Black Currant Wine and plan on doing another....How is the wine from VH Elderberry fruit base????


----------



## Waldo (Mar 29, 2008)

If the taste of the must before fermenting is a good indicator then I will have to say I believe this is going to be a very nice wine. I have never had Elderberry either so I am anxious to see how the batch of just Elderberry i did with the remainder of the juice I did not use in the blend turns out too. HEre are a couple of pictures of the blend fermenting. the first one was taken on about the 3rd day of fermentation and the other one was taken about 10 minutes ago.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Mar 29, 2008)

Ummmmmm....Looks good enough to drink....surely it must smell wonderful.


----------

